# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  ایکونهایی برای برنامه نویسی دیتابیس!

## armin_izer

سلام

عیزان اگه میشه جواب کامل و مستقیم بدید.
ایکون های خوشکل و با کلاسی میخوام برای برنامه نویسی دیتابیس.
مثل Add,Delete,Edit,Update,New User,Delete User,Usres List,Database Password,About,Exit,Reports,Search,Advanced Report و غیره و ذالک.

لطفا کمک کنید.به این ایکون ها نیاز دارم.

 :موفق:

----------


## MM_Mofidi

اینها رو واسه یکی از بچه های سایت گذاشتم ببین بدردت میخوره؟
https://www.sharemation.com/mofidivb...shin_Zavar.rar
ضمنا اگر بگردی همینجا قبلا بچه ها(من جمله خودم) کلی لینک گذاشتن

----------


## R_BABAZADEH

پیدا نشد

----------


## Hamedm

سلام

دوستان من حدود 5700 ایکون دارم که توی باکس Upload شده (2.5MB). اگه میخواهید ایمیل بدین تابرایتون forward کنم.

موفق باشید و پرتوان   :)

----------

من میخوام اگه بفرستین متشکر میشم .
اینم  ایمیلم :  dadvand314@yahoo.com

متشکرم .
من منتظرم .
 :موفق:

----------


## mostafa313

netlogpro@yahoo.com!
thanks

----------


## شفیعی

سلام 
دوست عزیز اگر ممکن است برای من هم ارسال کنید خیلی ممنون 
NASER_SHAFIEI@YAHOO.COM

----------


## DataMaster

MasterData1024@yahoo.com

----------


## R_BABAZADEH

اگر دسته بندی شده ممنون می شم برای من هم بفرستی   :flower: 
r.babazadeh@gmail.com

----------


## Hamedm

> اگر دسته بندی شده ممنون می شم برای من هم بفرستی


نه دسته بندی نشده  :(

----------


## mr_esmaily

سلام
ممنون میشم اگه برای منم بفرستین.
mr.esmaily@gmail.com

----------


## sasanhe

سلام .
آقا بی زحمت، برای من هم بفرست . 
sasan_he@yahoo.com

----------


## ASPDeveloper

دوست عزیز اگه امکان داره برام بفرست ممنون میشم
sm_hosseini53@yahoo.com

----------


## شفیعی

سلام 
بابت ایمیل خیلی ممنون  :flower:

----------


## Ebrahim_T

با عرض شرمندگی من هم .....

et_programmer@yahoo.com

----------


## Payam Moradi

سلام

  دسته بندی شده یا نشده برای هم بفرست ممنون میشم. :mrgreen: 
payamray@yahoo.com

----------


## تک تیرانداز

نیکی و پرسش ممنون میشم 
rialacc@yahoo.com

----------


## ali2914

دورت بگردم مهندس! لطفا واسه منم بفرستali2914@yahoo.com :flower:

----------

آقا بدست من رسید متشکرم .

 :)  :oops: 

 :موفق:

----------


## مطهر

Please :flower: 
MSNCSharp@yahoo.com

----------


## MM_Mofidi

منم :oops:

----------


## salman_s

اگه زحمتی نیست برای من هم بفرستین
salman_s_mp@yahoo.com

----------


## titbasoft

آقا ما هم بازی aletaha@titbasoft.com  :flower:   :تشویق:

----------


## حامد مصافی

ممنون میشم برای من هم بفرستی
BlackDal@LinuxMail.org

----------


## Hamedm

سلام

از جناب مطهر به بعد اون دوستانی که آیکونهارو میخواستند ایمیلشونو چک کنند ببینند به دستشون رسیده یانه. چون بعد از فرستادنم یاهو پیغامی داد که نمیدونم به کدومشون فرستاده و به کدومشون نفرستاده.

موفق باشید و پرتوان

----------


## حامد مصافی

من که دریافت نکردم  :گیج:  

اگه ارور می ده به این آدرس بفرست 
Dalzz2002@yahoo.com

ممنون

----------


## payam59

سلام
ممنون می شم برای من هم بفرستید.
<span dir=ltr>golkar59@yahoo.com</span>

----------


## نیلوفر طیبان

سلام. ممنون میشم برای منم بفرستید.  :flower: 

niloofar_662001@yahoo.com

----------


## دنیای دلفی

اگه زحمتی نیست برای من هم بفرستین 

grshn@yahoo.com
 :oops:  :flower:

----------


## Babak-Aghili

خب ! یه دفعه در دو قسمت آپلودش کنید و خیال همه را هم راحت ؟

مشکل حجم آپلود دارید ؟؟  خب با یک آی دی دیگه !!

 :flower:

----------


## Babak-Aghili

اه .. اینه ! خوب شد گفتی .... 

نزدیک بود الکی یک دانلود روی دستمون بمونه ... مرسی   :flower: 

--------
در حاشیه :: سال نو را به همه شهرضا یی ها  تبریک بگم .

----------


## Hamedm

> www.glyfx.com :موفق:


آیکونهای این سایت که همش پولیه؟

موفق باشید و پرتوان

----------


## Mahnazmh

ممنون می شم برای من هم بفرستی
Mahnaz_mhakbari@yahoo.com

----------


## masoud_583

یه لطفی بکنید
masoud_583@yahoo.com  :تشویق:

----------


## Taha_u

گر برای ما هم بفرستی (در صورتیکه تو زحمت نمی افتی) ممنون میشم. :oops:

----------


## sharpboy

}ناب برا منم لطفا بفرستید :embr:

----------


## manima

دمت گرم برای ما هم بفرست
mani_tofighi@yahoo.com

----------


## mirbagheri

لطف کنید و برای من هم بفرستید
homan_mir2004@yahoo.com

----------


## mirbagheri

لطف کنید برای من هم بفرستید
homan_mir2004@yahoo.com

----------


## vbadvanced

یک سری به www.customize.org بزن
پر از آیکونهای گرافیکی و مخصوص XP هست
میتونی توی پانل سمت چپ سایتش لینکشو پیدا کنی

----------


## sharpboy

آقا مرسی
برا راحتی این مسیرها رو میزارم
 :sunglass:  

http://www.customize.org/list/gicons

http://www.customize.org/list/icon

http://www.customize.org/list/mirandaicons

----------


## karagah

دوست عزیز اگه زحمکی نیست برای من هم بفرست 
یک در دنیا  صد در آخرت نصیبت شود
samaneh_9479@yahoo.com

----------


## my_yazdani

لطفا برای من هم ارسال فرمایید
my_kashani@yahoo.com

----------


## R_BABAZADEH

یه سری به این ادرس بزنید بد نیست 
http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=20191

----------


## حدیثه

sub_ziro_0@yahoo.com
خیلی ممنون از حوصاه و دانشت!!! :flower:

----------


## مهدی

منم ممنون میشم اگر برام بفرستید. mahdi_h@acm.org
با تشکر قبلی
 :flower:

----------


## sjj

آقا ممنون می شم اگه برای ما هم بفرستی :mrgreen:

----------


## ASPDeveloper

مرسی
sm_hosseini53@yahoo.com

----------


## مهدی

ببخشید دوباره پست میکنم! برای من فرستادی؟ آخه هنوز نرسیده  :sorry: 
mahdi_h@acm.org

----------


## miraghaee

اگر لطف کنید و برای من هم بفرستید ممنون و متشکرم.
miraghaee@yahoo.com

----------


## amirhossien

اگر برای من هم لطف کنید یک دنیا ممنون می شوم
ah_nikookar@yahoo.com

----------


## karimi84

ممنون میشم اگر برای من هم بفرستید 
bahareh_k55@yahoo.com

----------


## sjj

اگه زحمتی نیست واسه ما هم بفرست
matrix_j96@yahoo.com :embr:

----------


## Hamedm

> اگه زحمتی نیست واسه ما هم بفرست
> matrix_j96@yahoo.com :embr:


برای شما که فرستادم !!

----------


## PalizeSoftware

این لینک رو ببینید
مجموعه بدی نیست

http://www.vbcorner.net/download_icons.htm :wink:

----------


## sourenaface

برنامه فتو ایمپکت آیکونهای زیبائی داره که میشه ازش استفاده کرد
من که خیلی برنامهام رو با این نرم افزار خوشگل میکنم و مشتریام هم خیلی هیجان زده میشن

----------


## بابک زواری

> برنامه فتو ایمپکت آیکونهای زیبائی داره که میشه ازش استفاده کرد 
> من که خیلی برنامهام رو با این نرم افزار خوشگل میکنم و مشتریام هم خیلی هیجان زده میشن


امکانش هست چند تا screen shot از اونا رو بذاری اینجا ( منظور اونایی رو که خودت ساختی )
ممنون

----------


## PalizeSoftware

از نرم‌افزار Microangelo استفاده کنید
یک پوشه رو می‌گرده و هر چه فایل حاوی آیکون رو بهمراه تعداد آیکون ها لیست می‌کنه
کافیه پوشه برنامه‌هایی با اینترفیس زیبا رو بهش بدین تا همه‌اش رو در بیاره. یک اکسپلور آیکون تر و تمیز
 :sunglass:

----------


## sourenaface

سلام اینم لینک دریافتش

بقیه رو خودتون از فتو ایمپکت استخراج کنید

http://sourenaface.5gigs.com/downloa...ena%20icon.zip

----------


## manuchehr

لطفاً  آیکنها را برای من هم ارسال کنید.  email: man_ask@yahoo.com

----------


## mask1383

سلام
اگه ممکنه برا ی من هم بفرست مرسی.
mask1383@parsimail.com

----------


## In_Chan_Nafar

سلام (واسه ما هم لطف کنید)
Farid_Mail_Inbox@yahoo.com

----------


## hamid159

ایمیل من هم:
htahmasebi2002@yahoo.com
لطفا بری من هم بفستید

----------


## white fox

اگه برای منم بفرستید ممنون میشم..
amir_x2001@yahoo.com

----------


## david20207

سلام
دوست عزیز منهم ممنون میشم برام بفرستی.
david20207@yahoo.com

----------


## reham

me too
reham_ir@yahoo.com

----------


## Roza_tsc

roza_tsc@yahoo.com
ممنون میشم برای منم بفرستید

----------


## manuchehr

سلام
بی زحمت برای من هم بفرست
man_ask@yahoo.com

----------


## PalizeSoftware

منم، آره قربونت
PalizeSoftware@Gmail.com
PalizeSoftware@Yahoo.com
ولی بهتره که آپلود می‌کردین تا اینجوری توی دردسر نیفتید.

----------


## نعیم رضاییان

سلام دوست عزیز 
برای من هم میل کنید 
iran_crack2000@yahoo.com

----------


## sammy

اگه لطف کنین برای منم بفرستین
s.heidary@gmail.com

----------


## mormor

برای من هم بفرست دستت درد نکنه
mory_ef2003@yahoo.com

----------


## vb341

برا من هم ارسال کنید ممنون میشم 
vb341bab@yahoo.com

----------


## نعیم رضاییان

nima@rezaeian.com

----------


## pooooya

لطف می‌کنید برای من هم بفرستید
p_dehdashtii@yahoo.com

----------


## reza_rad

آقا حامد اگه زحمتت نیست به من هم بفرست:
r_rad2000@yahoo.com
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## noviniran

سلام
اگه میشود برای من هم بفرست
ممنون.
email4jafarzadeh@yahoo.com

----------


## H_SH_VB

منم می خام  :لبخند گشاده!: 
ولی اگه اینجا بزاری بهتره
H_SH_VB@yahoo.com

----------


## HO457

واقعاَ آدم لذت میبره آدم های بامعرفتی مثل حامد رو میبینه، حامد جان اگه میتونی به جا آپلود کن اگر هم امکانش نیست بفرست برای من، تا تو پرشین گیگ آپلود کنم که همه دانلود کنن. ایمیلم که پائین هست.
قربانت. موفق باشی

----------


## mehdi_394

آقا ممنون می شم برای من هم بفرستی .
kurdcoder@gmail.com

----------


## Payman62

ممنون میشم برا منم بفرستی Payman62@yahoo.com

----------


## karzari

آقا ایول من که خیلی لازم دارم برام بفرست...
karzari@Gmail.com

----------


## davood110

آقا قربونت بری من هم بفرست
davood_moj110@yahoo.com

----------


## ehsan_electronic

سلام برای من هم  ایمیل کنید. متشکرم      e_ahmadi120@yahoo.com

----------


## loads

لطف میکنید برای من هم بفرستید 
mehdiyg@yahoo.com

----------


## ghasedak2726

سلام اگه میشه برای من بفرستید  ممنون
ghasedak_2726@yahoo.com

----------


## ashkan209

ممنون میشم ، اگه واسه منم بفرستی
najafi209@yahoo.com

----------


## saman2006

سلام. لطفاً به آدرس زیر هم برای من بفرستید. ممنون میشم.
soal1383@yahoo.com

----------


## m_zargarnia

اگه محبت کنید برای من هم ارسال کنید ممنون میشم.
Masoud378@yahoo.com

----------


## saeid taheri

اگر ممکنه برای منم بفرستید
saeidtf@yahoo.com

----------

